# Has anyone ever seen Requiem for a Dream?



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok so after watching this film, I couldn't help but kind of compare my DP/DR to the mom in Requiem for a Dream. Here's a clip 



 Obviously her symptoms are way more exaggerated and she's hallucinating from an accidental drug addiction, but the part where she's walking down the street and everyone passing by her being just a blur was very relatable. There there's this clip which is a little bit more frightening, and you can tell the movie clearly had something against doctors, but this looks like a horrible episode of DP. 




ALSO, has anyone ever seen Prozac Nation? It's a movie based off a memoir about Elizabeth Wurtzel's battle with depression. I read the book but didn't really find anything relatable about DP/DR in it, although it is very informational about depression as a disease and she was actually one of the first people ever to take fluoxetine - or prozac, in order to defeat her depression. The drug seemed to work for her and she eventually overcame her depression. In the movie, however, Christina Ricci portrays Wurtzel and there's a lot of scenes that seems to be relatable to DP/DR. The only thing I really relate to in this scene is the manic thoughts that seem to not stop, but you can look at it here 



 And this last one, I can relate to the numbness at how the people walking by her sometimes don't even look like they exist. 



 I definitely recommend the book for those of you who are battling depression. Although I enjoy it, the film is so-so, because it wasn't a very good depiction of the book.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

I saw this movie a really long time ago, at an age I most likely shouldn't have been watching it haha, but I can agree with the blur part, otherwise the movie totally messed with my mind, the fridge talking and all that stuff. I was set haha


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

It's one of my favorite films!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

I think it's a brilliant film, I just can't see watching it now without triggering a total panic attack haha


----------



## SinisterMinister (Oct 14, 2013)

Great flick. The overall story and depth of the movie isn't on the surface imo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2015)

No

But I think I'll check it out...

Sounds interesting


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

I love this film, definitely in my top 10 movies of all time! And yes the big blur scene is relatable.

Haven't seen Prozac Nation, though it's been on my to watch list for quite some time since I've used Prozac/fluoxetine for 5 years in the past.


----------

